# Event Coverage: H20 International 2010



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Some may think that H2O International suffers from being the last event on the long summer enthusiast calendar. But once you attend your first, it's easy to see nothing could be further from the truth. H2Oi, as it's come to be called, doesn't boast so much about what it has, but more about what it doesn't have.


* Full Story *


----------



## VADER332 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Sweet Ride*

What do you guys use to mount European Plates at the top of the rear window? I have one for a 2004 S4.


----------

